# For the horse lovers ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Enjoy !


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Rap cadence music,
Six feet can dance together,
No stepping on toes.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

This horse NEVER ceases to amaze...a lovely performer. I was fortunate enough to attend the dressage competition at the World Equestrian Games last year..Fuego's freestyle was exhilarating, and still makes my chest swell when I watch Take 10 min and enjoy this one:


----------

